# Nuwe speelding



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

mogodu said:


> View attachment 441440
> 
> 
> View attachment 441441
> ...


Ek sien jy het so 'n bietjie getan:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Ameristep Doghouse*

Stefan,
Ek het ook een ,baie nice.Vat net te lank om op te slaan,30 sekondes.Wat het jy betaal,as ek mag vra?
Groete
Philip


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Ek sien jy het so 'n bietjie getan:wink:


LOL!!! :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Baie mooi speelding. Ek hou ook baie van die tent!


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Stefan, ek het ook een van hulle net die kleiner een met net een venster en ander tiepe camo.

Waar het jy dit in die hande gekry? Is dit een van Map&Trail se blinds?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ja ek het die heel laaste groot een gekoop
Gelees van dit op die ander forum

Groete
Stefan


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

Agnee, bliksem ek wou ook daai groter een gehad het.

Ek het maar gedink as ek in myne wil staan en skiet sal ek maar net vir die volk op die plaas se om dieselfde grote gat as die blind te grou en dan sit ek maar net die blind bo oor die gat.

Ek het Fall Flight camo een gevat, dink hy gaan nogals lekker werk in ons bos.

Kyk hier is n paar fotos van myne in die bos

http://www.bowhuntingforum.co.za/viewtopic.php?t=2692


----------

